# Are You Crafty?



## swizzle (Jun 18, 2010)

I may not be the best artist in the world but I think I do pretty dang good. 





 There I showed you mine, now show me yours. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey now Swiz,...That's pretty durn good, I don't have much talent for scetching human figures, nor drawing creatures, but I grew up in a family full of reasonably talented artists,....My Mother and her Mother too, did alot of oil paintings.....Nice job!
                                                                                                                                                                     Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

This was one by my Grandmothers, a "practice painting" of the now long flooded Kinzua valley, that was once just another peaceful area on the Allegheny River....Alot of other family members grabbed most of her 'extras' when I was just young,...I have a few more of her paintings if anyone would like to see them,....This one I need to 'touch up' where a bit of the pint flaked off. I think she had amazing talent, and she painted mostly always with a pallete knife, and her hands were all gnarled and difigured with arthritis.                                                                                                             Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

oops, forgot to add the pic.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 19, 2010)

Sure did, Joe.

 Nice work Swiz[]... I doodle. (see profile for details)... whenever I think my stuff isn't art, I look at expensive art that s*cks. It makes me feel better.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Arrrgh! I just can't resize for general chat w/ this computer without whittling down the pic to nuthin'....I'll try again.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2010)

Great drawing, Swizzle.  Joe doodles too, just funny caricatures of me and the pets.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 19, 2010)

I have an exceptional talent, if I do say myself, for drawing; stick figures, that is.[]


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 19, 2010)

Joe your grandma wasn't bad at all the reflection in the water is an art to its self.

 Chris


----------



## swizzle (Jun 19, 2010)

That's pretty dang good Joe. I would love to have something of that quality hanging in my house. what makes a piece like that even better is the connection to your grandmother. Very sweet.

 Hey Red where's your pic? I don't see it?!?

 Hey Pyshodoodle, did you draw your avatar? That's perty funky and well done. Have you tried to get ahold of the Admin to see about fixing the typo in your name? Hmmm...Let's see if I can pull up another pic. Swiz
 Here's a bear on the side of an ammo can.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 19, 2010)

I gave up on fixing my name. Yes - that's part of one of my doodles! One day, I swear, I'm going to try to make a mosaic from all this broken stuff I can't leave in the dump!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 19, 2010)

If you find enough busted bromo's you could have a Mosaic titled Bromo Bluebird. Name your works after the bottles that you created them with. Swiz


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 19, 2010)

My "company" name could be Outhouse Art... (exceptin I haven't ever dug a privy yet.[8|])


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 19, 2010)

All my art is in my portfolio or at my parents house.  I drew aircraft mostly.  I can draw most anything dead.  Living items (ie people, animals, plants and such) are very curvy and shade intense.  Usually no straight lines  and a lot of blending.  And we are a very visual species so any little thing off catches the eye.  And being the worst critic of my own work, I stick with things with definite shape...so, dead things.  But, I havn't done so in a very long time.  All my work is now on the computer via AutoCad/Inventor or Photoshop.

 And nice work everyone.  Like the trout!  Dont let the cat see it.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's one that invokes a completely different feeling,....(Wish I knew where she painted it, so I could go see where the dump was...)[]


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 19, 2010)

This thread was a great idea swizz...
 I'd add some of my stuff but I'm using a friends comp right now....we had some BAD storms laast night and no power since 7 yesterday...over 30,000 people from here to Indy I geuss without electric....

 Everyone else...love it the creativity and great work...

 Hey Red i wanna see some stick figures up here by the time my electric is back on!!! []

 Have a good one all...I'm headed to the beach to see what the storm washed up.....

    Amanda


----------



## swizzle (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Joe I hope you don't mind. Your pic was almost black on my computer so I lightened it up a bit. So when are you gonna start to do some oil paintings yourself? Maybe some bottle paintings? It should come naturally if its already in your blood. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't mind Swizzle, It's a night time painting, which I find unusual...It's pretty amazing too.[] This next one hangs in our living room, It's by my Mom, rather than her Mom....she was (and is) talented in her own right, but in her own style, although they both experimented with abstract, and semi-abstract during the 50's and 60's...This one was painted somewhere here, In the blinking light village....Just says "Limestone NY" on the back.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the last painting that I did, sometime over 20 years ago....I rarely have much idle time, but sometimes in the winter I get the urge.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice work everyone! Heres a few pencils I did.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

Horse.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

Whale.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

Another whale.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW


 First thing I thought of when I saw this one was Paul Klee.  Must be the boxiness of it. Something about it also reminds me of a St Andrews Pier painting my parents have, although that is a night scene and very dark. Must be the boxiness again.
 I like the pastel colors of this one.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheetah.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> This is the last painting that I did, sometime over 20 years ago....I rarely have much idle time, but sometimes in the winter I get the urge.


 Nice work Joe! It`s funny how some talents are handed down.My uncle was a successful commercial artist.My father was also gifted.I`ve always been able to draw.The sketches I did in a one week span about ten years ago.I never really drew before or after that.It`s something I can just do if I put my mind to it.It`s just there.Your very talented Joe.You too Swiz.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Tom, and Kate.....I'm my own worst critic, so it (my stuff) feels to me like it's not so good.....Tom,...drawing figures and animals is a talent I just don't posess. I can get the "jist", or maybe capture the stance or mood, but never the porportions, nor shading....Having said that,...I'm pretty impressed with your whales. This is an interesting and fun thread.          Joe


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 19, 2010)

Joe - Your painting would appeal to me more in the fall. Not feeling it right now! []
 Definitely evokes late Autumn to me. 
 Love everybodies drawings... tell you what Laur, I'll bet your stick figures are better than this... Which I call The Emporor's New Clothes....
http://www.tate.org.uk/servlet/ViewWork?cgroupid=999999961&workid=8143&tabview=text&texttype=10

 I love color and all, but seriously - I think art critics are morons for the most part.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

I hear you Kate,...It's very much an October/November feeling,...I need to do a summer one.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Horse.


 

 A horse is a horse, of course, of course.....[] Tom, How did you get this guy so right??? Is he/she an actual horse you know?...or do you draw from your head, or pictures?                                                                          Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> One day, I swear, I'm going to try to make a mosaic from all this broken stuff I can't leave in the dump!


 

 I was thinking about a "stained glass" looking window.Maybe put the shards in different shaped frames that contain 1/4" of epoxy to hold them together.A windchime would be different too.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 19, 2010)

Heres a mural I put on a friends craft...He wanted a stream coming down out of a mountain,so I went by a postcard of Katahdin.I did it for the price of the paint.This is a pic.of a pic.,so sorry for the bluriness.I used to draw a lot.I have a good one of a Doberman I had once,if I can find it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Tim,...from what I can tell,[] it looks like you've got some talent....Good job everybody!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 19, 2010)

Joe, If I recall, I used one of my daughters plastic horses as a model.The only animals I can draw from memory are whales.I love them.Here`s another horse I did.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2010)

Very good with the musculature..... (sp?) It looks like a Belgian horse..... Or maybe Clydesdale, but somehow more european......Probably the tail.....Great drawings!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 19, 2010)

Why is there an elephants trunk on the horses butt? J/K I'm happy that I started this thread. Its great to see all the talented artist that we have here. I'll post a couple more tomorrow. I'm wiped out, 7 straight hours of dump digging takes it out of you. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9


 


 This horse reminds me of a Percheron.Very nice work!Like Joe said the shading of the muscles is exact!

 Joe I know Ive seen that very tree out deer hunting in the fall!You come from a line of talented artists.You should paint more.

 Swiz,Im still waiting for that Trout to swish his tail back the other way!Man that looks real.

 pysho,I like your doodles.They tell a story or surprise me with creatures looking back at me.I would like to see what a whole one looks like. I like your name just the way it is.

 I know there are many more arteests out there.[]  Great thread Swiz.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a few more of mine. Swiz


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Why is there an elephants trunk on the horses butt?
> Is this a real question, or are you just being a smart ars? Cause I could ask why your wolf has a goatee?If you don`t have something nice to say, you know the rest...[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 20, 2010)

I was being a smart arse. I know that they use to tie horses tails into all kinds of different shapes and designs. I hope no offense was taken. I was just being me. Swiz

 []


----------



## swizzle (Jun 21, 2010)

Did I use my Thread Slaying skills again? I want to apologize for my above comment. I in no way meant it to be offensive. I guess it was a sad attempt at humor. I really do like your art Bottle_head9 and I want to public apologize. I wasn't criticizing your art in anyway. Please don't let this cool thread die already because I was being a wise arse. Yours Truly Jason


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 21, 2010)

Apology accepted.I shoudn`t have been so sensitive.Thanks swiz, and I do think your drawings are excellent.Especially the eyes on you wolf and fox.Very realistic!. []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 21, 2010)

Heres two more crafty things I did.We`ll keep this post going Swiz!Heres a Abe Lincoln I carved a few years back.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bacon anyone?Another item I did.You can tell I did it a while back, look at the cobwebs.[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey,...love eveyone's creativity!....The folk art pig and the Abe carving are pretty cool too![]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet carvings, so you don't like my wolf's goatee?!? What's wrong with it? [] Swiz


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 21, 2010)

Great works people.  Everything is better with bacon! (evidently, even doughnuts...yes hard to believe)


----------



## ajohn (Jun 21, 2010)

I call this playing with mud and rocks


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet![]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Great works people.  Everything is better with bacon! (evidently, even doughnuts...yes hard to believe)


 
 Did you hear about the apple doughnuts that they make a glaze with bacon for?  I saw them on TV. Yum.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 21, 2010)

That's beautiful, AJohn.  I could really use one in my yard....[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd fill it with dirt and bottles just in case I was ever under house arrest and couldn't leave my property. At least I'd still have something to do. That's a nice little patio fountain. How long did that take you to make? 

 Did I mention that one of my pieces of art is for sale in the member auctions. It goes towards supporting the forum so bid it up a few hundred or thousand or so. Swiz []


----------



## ajohn (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Red!
 I would build stuff just for the challenge of it if I didn't have to eat.
   Swiz,
 That fountain took three weeks to build.The patio ,walls,ect took two and a half months.
 My costumer came home with the top two pieces (precast)than wanted me to make it work in the design right in the middle of the project.Then wanted fire to come out of it.That's what that square box looking thing is,the control valve for the gas.
 Here's the rest of the patio.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 22, 2010)

With all the new toys in the concrete world it's all about imagination.It's still hard work and challenging,but it's sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 22, 2010)

Get to work in some pretty cool places to!


----------



## ajohn (Jun 22, 2010)

For me the challenge has been"Can I make it look like the real thing?"
 That's all concrete


----------



## ajohn (Jun 22, 2010)

I've always felt a little funny showing my work.People react in weird ways.
 My work is not who I am,who I am is in my work.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 22, 2010)

Long time ago I read that if you do something you like you'll get good at it.And if your good at something,people will offer you money to do it' And if you get paid to do something you like to do, you'll find happiness.I read that in an old bottle collecting book.
 ...And you know what? He was right!
   You guys have a good week,I gotta go to work[]


----------



## Wangan (Jun 22, 2010)

That is truly art. I think it was Confucius that said,"If you have a job you like,you will never work a day in your life".I envy your job and your talent.Well done.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 22, 2010)

I paint ceramics....this is a bank....front side shown here.  Took me about 4 or 5 hours to do this one. Have lots more and something for every season....
   (My ceramics are also for sale if anyone is ever interested I have more pics and blank molds and can order more!!)
 I'll be sure to get a few more posted when I get the time....

 Love this idea swizz....I'm amazed at all the talent that us bottle luvin' hunters have!!!! Great works of art everyone!!

  Amanda


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 22, 2010)

Backside shot.....You can't tell in the pics but it has a crackled finish to make it look some what aged.....


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 22, 2010)

That is real art, Ajohn!  Your work is beautiful!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 22, 2010)

Ajohn, Do you do that all yourself or do you have a crew? To say that your work looks amazing seems to me to be a bit of an understatement. That does look like real stone. If I get rich and famous I'll pay you to do mosaics of some bitters bottles in my yard with a fountain spitting out of the top. 

 Woodswalker have you ever considered using that for a geocache? That'd be a neat one in the middle of the woods. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 22, 2010)

Ajohn,....Is all that "stamped" concrete? If so it's very impressive! (Well it is, no matter what the technique) Great job! Joe


----------



## Stardust (Jun 22, 2010)

What a great post! YOU are all so talented! I thought that was a Paul Klee also.. I dabble in the arts as it's in our family. I find it so relaxing.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 22, 2010)

This will probably be my last one for a bit. I'm about out of talent for now. I gave this one to my Ma!! Swiz





 [align=center]  [/align]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice. Moms we love everything... [] I need to start putting things on dvd and scrapbooks for my kids. I saved volumes of their work. I recently found some really sweet things that I'm so glad I saved.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 22, 2010)

I started out with bottles by giving my Ma some inkwells and mountain dew acl's that were all faded and scratched up. i just gave her 5 more inkwells and took out a bottle that I gave her that has a beaver on the base. The lip is busted right off of it but she kept it anyway. Gotta love that Momma. 

 I finally reached the end of my Photobucket account. Here's the last one. I swear it really is the last one this time. I call this one Goofy Lookin' Eagle. Swiz


----------



## Stardust (Jun 22, 2010)

That's great! I want to see them all!  really []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay. I thought I would jump in here. I still keep a dive log every trip out. At first it was water conditions, gear used, etc . . . just like they show in class. Eventually, as I began to find more and more, I started drawing the stuff I brought back. This is not art and it is not talent but I have gotten much better at making (sometimes) realistic drawings of what I find. These are from dives several years ago. I selected them as typical log entries rather than spectacular finds.

 Nice art everyone!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 23, 2010)

That's really cool bottlebob!  I think your drawings, along with everyone's are really good!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Bob,...not bad yourself,....Did you used to make slug plates at a glassworks in a former life?[]          Joe


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Okay. I thought I would jump in here. I still keep a dive logÂ every trip out. At first it was water conditions, gear used, etc . . . just like they show in class. Eventually, as I began to find more and more, I started drawing the stuff I brought back. This is not art and it is not talent but I have gotten much better at making (sometimes) realistic drawings of what I find. These are from dives several years ago. I selected them as typical log entries rather than spectacular finds.
> 
> Nice art everyone!


 I think they`re great!! especially the hutch.I like the color shading also.Good job.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks people for the nice comments. As far as I know Joe, I have never touched the mold for a slug plate. One thing that is funny about my log entries is that you can just see (over time) that the bottles get better and better. They start as stick man drawings and evolve to more three dimentional ones.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2010)

blobbottlebob, I love your work too! excellent and how nice to see... : ) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 25, 2010)

I was never good at technical drawing like that. I can't draw a stick figure to save my life but a critter from a good clear pic comes to me a lot easier. It takes a lot of time and patience to get the basics down and then to improve on them. Keep up the good work Bob and maybe you could start designing future bottles for our grandchildren to dig. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> I was never good at technical drawing like that. I can't draw a stick figure to save my life but a critter from a good clear pic comes to me a lot easier.


 
 LOL!  I have to get my stick figures on here.  If only everything was supposed to look like that!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 26, 2010)

Post away. Worse case scenario it'll look like cave art. Some cave art is pretty cool so post away. Swiz


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to draw a lot when I was younger but got away from it in high school and later.  I was not very good but it would be fun to take a class or two and attempt to make something that one could recognize.
 I have picked up a couple other "hobbies" for creative outlet over the years usually dependant on the needs of the house or kids. Someone gave us a bread bowl for a wedding present.  It was kind of plain so I did some carving on it. Then I started a habit of  carving a spoon from each place we live using a branch from a tree in our yard.  Some in the picture are totally worthless as far as been used..that fork is good for nothing at all but came from a sweet gum on my parent's place. 
 I have loved to do pottery too but have to be in a place where I have access to the wheels and kilns...that has averaged out to about every 10 years.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 27, 2010)

when the kids were little I could not afford to pay for decorated cakes so I learned to do it myself.  This is for my oldest daughter's homeschool graduation with three other home schooled kids.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my latest carving..


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, I did not do that...  There was a German carver that would come to the base and sell his carvings.  He was a very funny man..we could not communicate very well but had a good time pretending we did... Here is the partner to that carving.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 27, 2010)

And, sorry to hijack the post with non forum member stuff, here is a 3 foot long one done by the same guy.  In the spring the farmers in the Alps have a big festival where they pile flowers on the cows' heads and then walk them up to the mountain pastures.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 27, 2010)

Very cool none the less Melinda,....I really like the bowl and spoons you carved.....[]


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you Joe.  What's the old saying, "Practitioner of many things, Master of none".  I should maybe focus on one thing and try to get better at that.  Unfortunately one thing does not hold my attention for long and, of course, life trumps hobbies.
  The things on my "to learn" list now are botanical water color, stained glass, and lampwork (using a torch and glass to make beads)....glass blowing would be fun too.
 Maybe take a drawing class too...I would love to be able to draw as well as the previous posts....and the stone and tile work..that is a generally unrecognized art form.  You can learn the mechanics of laying a tile, brick or block but it takes  talent and artistic ability to do so  in a pleasing, yet functional manner.  
 Maybe I am a Philistine when it comes to art but I find a well designed brick and stone terrace much more pleasing than most contemporary art.  "Well my painting of a white space with a red dot shows man's alienation from society"   "Well, my terrace is a warm, pleasing, relaxing place for the family and friends to spend time together"  Yeah, I will go with the second...and it will probably cost about $100,000 less.
 Can you tell I am dragging this email out so I don't have to deal with getting the house ready for the move?  I should get to it.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 29, 2010)

We're really collecting some amazing stuff in this thread. I remember when I was younger that my dad couldn't afford to buy me a buck knife. He carved one for me out of wood. I thought it was the greatest thing ever. (maybe he just didn't trust me with a real knife) Young and dumb I took it outside and chopped a bunch of weeds with it like I was an explorer trying to blaze a trail to my neighbors house. I ended up destroying the knife in less then a half hour. He worked on it for a few days. I felt really bad about it but I do have a fond memory of something that my Dad made for me. He wasn't even mad when I bought it back to him broken. You do some amazing stuff with wood. Something with such a personal touch as that would find a spot on my wall for all to see. Thanx for sharing. Swiz


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been known to sketch too. []


----------



## swizzle (Jun 30, 2010)

Let's see what you got. Swiz


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 30, 2010)

My latest artsy sketches I did of wifes brothers youngins. They are framed at their house. Here is a pic of me working on the daughter.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 30, 2010)

I do have some what I call illustration drawings of bottles. These are exact scale drawings. Not really art.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> My latest artsy sketches I did of wifes brothers youngins. They are framed at their house. Here is a pic of me working on the daughter.


 
 LOL at myself.  I thought it said virgins at first instead of youngins.  Seriously, though, your drawing is amazing, Road Dog!  That blows me away.  I would love to see some more of your art work.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice sketches and the one of the girl is really nice too. I'm sure we'd all love to see more RoadDog. Please, everyone, keep the artwork coming. This just gets better and better. Yeah you reading this right now. Don't be shy, you know you got something to show us. We'll be nice. I have to be nice. So go get your artwork and take some pics to show everyone. Come on, you know you want too. [] Swiz


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 1, 2010)

Swizzle here is a pencil sketch I did about 10 years ago.  My mom kept it for me.  It is strangely similar to your.  

 Great pieces of work everyone!  I like to draw, but the thing I am best at craft wise is fly tying.  I taught myself around the same time I drew this picture.  I was living in the mountains of New Mexico, 18 years old , living with no family or old friends within 500 miles and fly fishing for trout every second I could muster.  Now I want to go back, and spend a year bottle digging!  The one spring creek I fished was at one time a big Indian gathering place.  Pottery fragments littered the stream bead.

 Brad

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 1, 2010)

Bostarus stained glass is a pretty easy thing to learn.  I grew up in a retail glass and mirror shop, and was taught by my mother to make stained glass.  IF you get the tools you can learn how to make stained glass in 40 hours or so, and be making quality panels in 3-4 months.

 Glass blowing is something I would like to learn, but I already have too many hobbies.  I wish the 19th stained glass factories would have blown some bottles out of that stuff for fun!

 Brad


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2010)

I was really heavy into fishing myself when I was younger. That's about the same time I started my own bait shop when I was 11teen. My Gram saw that you could make money at it and bought out a baitshop and got some fish and the shop really started to take off. She died a few years back and now my Parents run the shop. Here's why I did the fishy picture. Nice Fishy by the way. Swiz


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a Lomax.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 1, 2010)

An SS Coke.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 1, 2010)

E. Anthony


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2010)

Road Dog please show us more...you've got talent.. Have you drawn your little one? 

 Swizzle more great work. I wish I could use my hands to draw again what pleasure it gave me. It's getting to painful to type again. I'll sit back and enjoy the show. []


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, I haven't drawn RJ yet. Since we had him my time is really limited. I'll have to get to it though.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2010)

You'll have to show us when you do. I remember pics of the cutie.[]


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 2, 2010)

Here`s a wall plaque I made way back in 9th grade about 30 years ago (it seems like centuries since then!), The A.A. Cooley bottle was my dream bottle back then, so this was the next best thing to owning one. The A.S.D. is for the American Society of Dowsers which I used to be a member of, and the S.A.B.C. is the Somers (CT) Antique Bottle Club, of which I am still active in.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like I`m having trouble getting my pictures small enough to upload onto here. When I get it figured out, I`ll get them posted!


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 2, 2010)

I`m back! It helps to get the pictures from the right folder!


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 2, 2010)

Here`s a log cabin I made in the same class, not too bad if I do say so myself. I just need to make an old dump to go behind it!


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 2, 2010)

Another shot of it. Hope you like them! There certainly seems to be a lot of talent hidden in this forum.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

That log cabin looks like the one on my Farmville![] Mine does have a farm dump behind it. I used to have one in the middle of my farm also, but I dug that one out already.[8|]
 I also have an "insulator tree".


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds sorta like a dysfuntional childrens book Kate...."Mittens goes to the insulator tree"...[][]


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 2, 2010)

Great stuff all.  Loving the cabin Bill.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Sounds sorta like a dysfuntional childrens book Kate...."Mittens goes to the insulator tree"...[][]


 ??? Who - Mittens Rode?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

NOW you can tell me to hush, Lobey![sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

PS - It's a reality show - she's not an actress.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2010)

[] [sm=lol.gif] [sm=tongue.gif] [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

Watch for the latest episode:

 "Mittens Goes Digging and Gets Pontilled"


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 2, 2010)

Most of my artwork these days is done on the computer.  You can check the latest works on my photobucket album.

 http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh214/Talcum-X/


----------



## Stardust (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice cabin.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2010)

So Bill... I used to love working in clay, too. I would re-attempt it now if I had access to a kiln. Some of the stuff you do in school, you don't realize how lucky you were to experience it until later. I like your log cabin & clay bottle... the dowsing thing has always intregued me... I didn't know there were clubs for that. I may have to look into it! (Cuz I"M not weird enough already![])


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a little of what I do in the winter.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2010)

And something else.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2010)

And one more.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice art work! and the lace doilies are certainly somewhat of a lost art...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nice work indeed.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe she could sell mini doilys for bottle collectors to put under each of their bottles. [] I just love the variety that we are starting to get on this thread. Its really nice to see. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 3, 2010)

Mittens Road!  I just saw this.  Eh, can't think of a clever response.  It sure is funny!!  I wish you a long riding career!  
  Sincerely,
 Missy Devonfield and Tabby Chestnut[][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

I wanted to bring this post back,....when it was going strong, Laur did a coupe of cute sketches and I just ran across them again....[] They have a certain charm....


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2010)

I should probably post a video of me making ice cream or something.  I'm creative, just not in the drawing aspect as you can see.  Oh well, everyone has their unique gifts.  I still say that looks like Joe, though[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

[]Yeah - "Beaker Joe"! []... love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

Laur.... try this.... turn a picture of something you want to draw upside down... then draw the shapes you actually "see"... It's an exercise to help you learn to draw what you see, rather than what you think you see... and it really helps you learn to draw better. Draw it first looking at it rightside up, then turn it over and draw it again and compare. Let me know how that goes! Curious as to what will happen... and don't expect a miracle, but do expect it to be very different!


----------



## Stardust (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought she did a good job [] keep trying laura. Everyone has an artist hidden within.
 star


----------



## swizzle (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally Laur adds her charm to our artist thread. You are right Red. Everyone has their own special talent. I can't draw a stick figure to save my life. Ask me to draw a car and my inner kindergartener comes out. I might as well draw it out in crayon. Thanx for sharing and keep them coming. Swiz


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I wanted to bring this post back,....when it was going strong, Laur did a coupe of cute sketches and I just ran across them again....[]Â They have a certain charm....


 Hey Joe! Thats you!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  I will try that Kate.  Thanks for your tips, bestie! <3  You guys are great artists!


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

There is another fun trick is look at an object an draw it but never look at the paper and never lift the pencil. DO this every day and you will be amazed at what pics you will get.
 star


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2010)

_

  I was just going to recommend this book: "The Artist's Way" and found it  is online now..
  People may want to check this out!

  http://www.theartistsway.com/the-artists-way-online
 star


_


----------

